# Girl of the month



## Miss High Times (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, Im sure you've all read High Times Magazine...you can probably tell by my username I have goals of becoming their next centerfold. I'm posting this simply to publicize myself and get some photo ratings. 
The link is in Pink below...
Thank you and much love!!
-Brittany


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

fuck ya girl u look good holding that pipe...ill pack it if u puff on it..nah jsut playn nice pics..good luck on becoming miss high times if u are for real


----------



## jrh72582 (May 26, 2009)

This could be interesting...


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Miss High Times said:


> Hey guys, Im sure you've all read High Times Magazine...you can probably tell by my username I have goals of becoming their next centerfold. I'm posting this simply to publicize myself and get some photo ratings.
> The link is in Pink below...
> Thank you and much love!!
> -Brittany


*Welcome........




& 



*


----------



## aba (May 26, 2009)

I'm more into blondes but your alright.


----------



## Roseman (May 26, 2009)

well, I am no gynecologist , 
but I'd be glad to look into it for you.


----------



## Biggravy22 (May 26, 2009)

Ehh...I wouldn't vote for you, but good luck.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 26, 2009)

I get you 10s.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 26, 2009)

I looked at the first couple pics, didn't read a word though so excuse me if I'm way off base here but from my perspective:

Great body, but there is nothing special about your face at all if we are being honest here... I'd date you for sure, you are maybe an 8 over all, and only a 6-7 face wise, but I wouldn't say you are cover model material at all. If you didn't have that bodym which is a strong 9, nobody would think you were special at all.
Go to college and have a backup plan because there are shitloads of beautiful women, many many more beautiful than you are who don't make it... Just be smart.

I'm not model material either, even though a ton of people always tell me I am. I know better by looking at myself. There are a ton of more handsome men than me.

If modeling is your dream and you're serious about it, then don't let anyone stop you, keep at it. Maybe you have more going for you than can be seen in the two pics I looked at, just don't put all your eggs in that basket. You could certainly make a very good living as a runway model etc, but that only lasts a short time. Looks fade for us all, it's a very narrow window you have with beauty so don't base your life or worth on it at all. We will all be ugly and old soon enough.


----------



## RandyRocket (May 26, 2009)

Miss High Times said:


> Hey everyone, I enjoy reading and posting here, so I decided to publicize myself for some photo ratings. Please click the pink link below and thanks!!


 
you can eat cookies in my bed.


----------



## Miss High Times (May 26, 2009)

First of all, I want to say thanks to everyone rating my pics...even those of you who rate them a 2.
Secondly, If you are one of those people who think Im a 2, dont reply to the thread with your rude comments.
Thank you!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 26, 2009)

You look great honey. Good luck


----------



## DownOnWax (May 26, 2009)

Wanna come over and get lit 

Nice pictures and good luck  Is it over, are the votes in, did you win?


----------



## aba (May 26, 2009)

some girls got 76000 as a score your never gonna win girl


----------



## Kingb420 (May 26, 2009)

not bad, not bad


----------



## turtleblood (May 26, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> you can eat cookies in my bed.


I second that.


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

but oregon meds have u seen some of the butterfaces HT has published...this should def be noted..ive gott a copy layn on my desk right now w/ a bunch of em..i think HT is still hippy enough to publish semi hot hippy chicks with a joint in there hand and a bikini on..I still dig it


----------



## OregonMeds (May 26, 2009)

No I haven't even picked up a high times in over a decade. I never cared for them back then for many reasons, opinions and reccomendations were always for sale and not to be trusted, plus it's just a bunch of ads really, even the articles are skewed to get you to buy stuff and I've heard they've only gotten worse. You can pick a bean out of a sack you bought on the corner and claim it's the latest and greatest and if it's even just half way passable and you pay them enough they'll say it is one of the greatest ever too. 

If I wanted to pay for ads I'd buy newspapers, at least they have coupons and some truth to them.

If I'm wrong let me know...

I apologise miss high times, you got the looks I was thinking you were not just doing this but going down the modeling track for real and that is a brutal world which is why I was a bit brutal to say the least. But as I said I'd date you, you are hot, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 26, 2009)

Ya got a 'lil resin on your lip...


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> but oregon meds have u seen some of the butterfaces HT has published...this should def be noted..ive gott a copy layn on my desk right now w/ a bunch of em..i think HT is still hippy enough to publish semi hot hippy chicks with a joint in there hand and a bikini on..I still dig it


yeah i agree with you there and plus i like these natural curvier chicks theyve got in some of the high times contests i'll take a curvy gurl over a model any day like gianna michaels i am all over that...but i digress...

Your def good looking but not my type and i swear this is the 2nd profile ive seen advertising this same chick has any1 noticed that or am i just fkn stoned?


----------



## M Blaze (May 26, 2009)

Looks good to me


----------



## Titan4jah (May 27, 2009)

Tisk tisk vanity is the undoing of the mind.


----------



## Relaxed (May 27, 2009)

Nice looking girl. Girlfriend material. Have a back up plan if your going for anything high end. Model....maybe proly not. Miss Cali? no....You asked...


----------



## tilemaster (May 27, 2009)

Gianna Michaels..isnt that the thick booty crazy chick from bangbus.com? Hey we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## M Blaze (May 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Gianna Michaels..isnt that the thick booty crazy chick from bangbus.com? Hey we all gotta start somewhere.


Hahaha the good old Bangbus  Now thats some interesting viewing


----------



## Miss High Times (May 28, 2009)

http://misshightimes.com/users/rookie


----------



## goten (May 29, 2009)

you got my vote


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*I hope your not the only one to choose from...seems like ms hightimes would be prettier...........*


----------



## tnrtinr (May 29, 2009)

OUCH...

This is like the 20th thread she has started looking for votes...


----------



## dirt clean (May 29, 2009)

i like that. she knows we are here  nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> OUCH...
> 
> This is like the 20th thread she has started looking for votes...


*looking for votes? she needs to be looking in the mirror.....fugly*


----------



## gogrow (May 29, 2009)

misshightimes... are you gonna be a contributing member, or do i need to ban you as a spammer?? seems like you joined JUST to get votes for your contest... albeit pot related spam, this is spam nonetheless


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 29, 2009)

well ur sexy, the tats are a plus, id totally vote for you. but i hate you for being able to go to the high times cannibis cup. you better take pix ALOT lol


----------



## tnrtinr (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *looking for votes? she needs to be looking in the mirror.....fugly*


Ouch ten charecters


----------



## Cr8z13 (May 29, 2009)

Appears to be a lovely girl, no need to get ugly and attack her looks.


----------



## Biggravy22 (May 29, 2009)

Ok...you need to stop already.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *looking for votes? she needs to be looking in the mirror.....fugly*






you got warned.


----------



## Louis541 (May 29, 2009)

Wow, how many times have you made this thread?

Edit: 4, I looked it up...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

gogrow said:


> misshightimes... are you gonna be a contributing member, or do i need to ban you as a spammer?? seems like you joined JUST to get votes for your contest... albeit pot related spam, this is spam nonetheless


she posted some of her political views and some grow advice. i doubt she'll stick around too long though if she keeps getting attacked though. i got my eye on this one. anyone mess with her they gotta mess with me.


----------



## gogrow (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you got warned.


thanks.... i meant to do that.... 



fdd2blk said:


> she posted some of her political views and some grow advice. i doubt she'll stick around too long though if she keeps getting attacked though. i got my eye on this one. anyone mess with her they gotta mess with me.


i saw that as well.... thats why i didnt do anything... but 3threads are MORE than enough


----------



## jm30 (May 29, 2009)

You people are harsh. She's got a killer body! Ya'll are just hatin cuz you never had anything that nice.


----------



## jm30 (May 29, 2009)

Some other contestants would be nice.


----------



## Louis541 (May 29, 2009)

There's another weed forum I sometimes go to. (Like last night when I coulden't get on RIU) And lately I've seen other forums with people linking to there photos saying they were running for miss high times. Not sure if it was her or not though.

And girl, You are sexy as hell, don't let the haters get you down. They're probably only doing it cause they don't like spammers.


----------



## gogrow (May 29, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> There's another weed forum I sometimes go to. (Like last night when I coulden't get on RIU) And lately I've seen other forums with people linking to there photos saying they were running for miss high times. Not sure if it was her or not though.
> 
> And girl, You are sexy as hell, don't let the haters get you down. They're probably only doing it cause they don't like spammers.



you're right... i dont like spammers... but other than that, she is alot better to look at while smoking than my few buddies


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

gogrow said:


> misshightimes... are you gonna be a contributing member, or do i need to ban you as a spammer?? seems like you joined JUST to get votes for your contest... albeit pot related spam, this is spam nonetheless


Uh, yeah, seems like spam. Or something like that. No, spam. You're right. 

Could be me, though. 

Carry on . . . people posting links to their pictures and names and locations. Odd.

Edit: okay, read the rest of the thread. So . . . let me get this straight. It's okay to pander or just about beg for compliments regarding one's attractiveness or whatever, after posting pictures of oneself; but it's a no-no to offer opinions to the contrary? I don't get it. I really don't. This is so obviously a ploy, exploiting this board/forum, and regulars are getting slammed for not going along with it? Makes NO sense to me. This entire thread is nonsensical. 

Okay, I'm out of here before I get slammed myself . . . but come on, now . . . don't I have great hips???


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Uh, yeah, seems like spam. Or something like that. No, spam. You're right.
> 
> Could be me, though.
> 
> ...




ever heard of "being polite"? 


that is all.


----------



## jrh72582 (May 29, 2009)

I called SPAM on the very first thread (s)he started. It was clear all along. Begging for attention and participation in some other completely egoistic pursuit - SPAM. Close this shit down.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

jrh72582 said:


> I called SPAM on the very first thread (s)he started. It was clear all along. Begging for attention and participation in some other completely egoistic pursuit - SPAM. Close this shit down.


it's not spam and i will not close it. sorry boss. 

i gave her 10's


----------



## Louis541 (May 29, 2009)

*I'm not a mod, but...

*


Da Rules said:


> *No Cross-Posting*
> *Do not post the same discussion more than once on a discussion forum *or on many forums. Duplicate discussions are frustrating and counterproductive for other members, especially for those whose time and energy is limited. Duplicate discussions will be deleted.
> 
> *No Advertising  Spam*
> Do not heedlessly place your advertisements through the Discussion Forums. This will be considered SPAM and could result in the loss of your Rollitup Community Membership. *Affiliate links are not allowed within the forums.*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

i still see no spam. no one is making money off this. just asking for votes. 

i don't understand all the hate. if it was bud shots at skunk magazine everyone would be all over it. last time dude here won. i'm confused.


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 29, 2009)

so i checked out your profile and the gravity bong you are holding, *vortex* have you tried smoking it or just advertising it because i bought one and it was cool for a month then it just went to shit. i was wondering what you thought about it?


----------



## goten (May 29, 2009)

hell i wouldnt mind if she just let me take one hit off that bong! blue is my faverite colure


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ever heard of "being polite"?
> 
> 
> that is all.


Oh, I'm impolite, am I? Methinks the pot is calling the barely tarnished kettle black. kiss-ass

You know what's RUDE? Look at the first post on here. That's rude. 

And for the record, I generally stay out of the drama, but this was shameless. Some may call it spam; I call it shameless. A rose by any other name . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Oh, I'm impolite, am I? Methinks the pot is calling the barely tarnished kettle black. kiss-ass
> 
> You know what's RUDE? Look at the first post on here. That's rude.
> 
> And for the record, I generally stay out of the drama, but this was shameless. Some may call it spam; I call it shameless. A rose by any other name . . . .


why is it up to you to point it out though? i'm a mod, i get to do whatever i want. and i ALWAYS win. hehehehehehehhe  

i see a mob mentally forming to attack a single individual. that's not what we do here so i'm defending her. sorry.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

well, you know what else is NOT supposed to be done here? Exactly what was pointed out to you by someone up the thread, quoting the rules of this place. One of them is not to keep posting the same topics in different areas. THAT is not supposed to be done. So make a call on it, since you're the MODERATOR.

And for the record? I am not the only person who pointed this out. Several of us have expressed disgust at this shameless self-centered nonsense. Yeah, we like to clown around and all that, but this is absurd. Besides, I've seen you yourself give new people a REALLY hard time, when they're obviously just having a difficult time figuring out the site, or they have some naive questions. So this person, also a newbie, is a ten in your book. Well, great, bully you. But this over the top, and you ought to note that. 

You just don't get it. Others here see it for what it is: shameless egoism. Exploiting this forum. Taking up bandwidth too, for that matter. And you're ticked off at me? I don't get it, I really don't. But then . . . .


----------



## gogrow (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i still see no spam. no one is making money off this. just asking for votes.
> 
> i don't understand all the hate. if it was bud shots at skunk magazine everyone would be all over it. last time dude here won. i'm confused.



but last time 'dude' was a long standing member.... didnt just join (seemingly) to get votes....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

nice to see mods. have differing point of views  unlike my local city council


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

gogrow said:


> but last time 'dude' was a long standing member.... didnt just join (seemingly) to get votes....


Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 29, 2009)

how many more threads of this...dear god...


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

futbol.madrid07 said:


> how many more threads of this...dear god...


Well, you know we could salvage this thread, I suppose. We could use it as a place to gripe about our city councils!!  Doctor Greenhorn? The floor is yours now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

sorry, I couldn't resist! carry on gang ...


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

Well, let's hear about the city council out there on your island, Dr. Greenhorn. 

And I'd like to know: WHAT happened to your avatar? And what's up with disabling your rep points??? 

Now, back to this city council problem . . . you must tell us everything, everything . . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> well, you know what else is NOT supposed to be done here? Exactly what was pointed out to you by someone up the thread, quoting the rules of this place. One of them is not to keep posting the same topics in different areas. THAT is not supposed to be done. So make a call on it, since you're the MODERATOR.
> 
> And for the record? I am not the only person who pointed this out. Several of us have expressed disgust at this shameless self-centered nonsense. Yeah, we like to clown around and all that, but this is absurd. Besides, I've seen you yourself give new people a REALLY hard time, when they're obviously just having a difficult time figuring out the site, or they have some naive questions. So this person, also a newbie, is a ten in your book. Well, great, bully you. But this over the top, and you ought to note that.
> 
> You just don't get it. Others here see it for what it is: shameless egoism. Exploiting this forum. Taking up bandwidth too, for that matter. And you're ticked off at me? I don't get it, I really don't. But then . . . .



show me insulting someone directly who is just seeking help. 


site rules also state "personal attacks are not allowed" shall we start from the beginning? 


"over the top"? not even close. the abortion pics i saw the other day, now those were "over the top". 

just don't vote and get off this thread. easy enough. 
like i said, we had a member start a thread to get votes to win the "shot vs shot" over at skunk mag. dude won. is this only different because it's a girl?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

i will merge them all into one post.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

2 threads total with 7 posts. is that ok with everyone now? or do we just set her on fire?


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> show me insulting someone directly who is just seeking help.
> 
> 
> site rules also state "personal attacks are not allowed" shall we start from the beginning?
> ...



I have not personally attacked anyone, thank you. 

And like what was noted up the thread, the dude guy with the skunk mag was an established member. 

And just to point it out . . . just because . . . you know, just for the hell of it? Those cute little emoticons that you usually use after posting something creatively negative toward someone? It's not really working like the tromp l'oie that you may think it is. 

Can we just talk about Dr. Greenhorn's city council? Can't this just die already?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> I have not personally attacked anyone, thank you.
> 
> And like what was noted up the thread, the dude guy with the skunk mag was an established member.
> 
> ...



sorry sweety. i'll close it, just for you.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

once again, i'm the aSSHOLE. FUCK ME.


----------

